# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Halle Berry Is Bringing Back Another Hair Trend

## hairweave

Pacte Berry has a reputation focus on one of the most accomplished and badass women in Hollywood, the we know. But theres something more important about the 50-year-old that oftentimes gets overshadowed: She never ever takes herself too very seriously. In fact , shes having much more fun experimenting with her wild 100 virgin hair bundles right now than most men and girls half her age.

Sooner this month she tapped as one of our favorite trends in the aughts, virgin hair bundles salewraps, and already? She just hit Instagram with mauve streaks throughout her strands  and also were so here for it.

Even though award-winning film roles comes to mind when you first think of Fruits, shes also established very little as quite the hair chameleon as of late. Last year the celeb tried a tattoo-inspired undercut and back in January, the very Academy Award-winner rocked your girlfriend natural curls on the reddish colored carpet in all their great, bouncy, enviable glory.

Weeks later, Berry has nonetheless to stop showing off new appearances  and shes ultimately breaking out the rainbow wild hair bundles on sale looks. We spent decades admiring her simple, tasteful pixie cut, so attacking see intricate braids, gilded hair accessories, and bouncy curls is incredibly inspiring meant for fans.

Want to try the look? Id guess that her new technicolor hair is the work of just one of the newest temporary curly hair colors. We suggest getting one of the countless new formulations, whether you want results that could last a single day, a few flushes, or month or so.

----------


## JimmieAllman

Yeah, she is really beutiful woman)

----------

